# what breed is this?



## wefroggy (Aug 31, 2010)

Hello,
I am new to this list, came over from back yard chickens.  I recently got 6 sheep.  They were supposed to be Corriedale or a X with Corriedale.  They were too good to pass up, but I am not sure what they actually are.  The biggest give away is that the ram has horns.  
They also haven't been sheared this year so they look a hot mess.  The ram and 2 adult ewes are in the worst shape, the yearling ewe and to ewe lambs don't look too bad.  There is definately a difference in the fiber between the first 3 and the younger ones.  The ram is not the sire of the 3 younger ewes.  
I have looked at different breeds online till I am cross-eyed.  So I thought I would toss it out for anyone's suggestions.


















Thanks


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Aug 31, 2010)

Hmm...it's really hard to tell with some breeds of sheep.  The ewes' faces really remind me of Finn or Polypay.  How big are they?  If they're extremely large, they could possibly have some Columbia in them, but I really don't think Columbias are all that common on the east coast.  Looks like you have some with open faces and some with closed faces...which makes it hard to pinpoint breed.  I don't know that they're Corriedale, as they have pink noses and Corriedales have dark noses.  This is just my guess though.  No clue on the ram with those horns.

You can go ahead and shear them now if their fleeces are too bad.  They'll have more than enough time to grow enough back for the winter.

They look like pretty nice sheep though.  Congrats!


----------



## wefroggy (Aug 31, 2010)

Thanks,
I think I have ruled out Corriedale, and they aren't that big so I think Columbia is out.  I know that the 2 younger ewes are out of one of the older ewes, so perhaps they get their open face from the sire, which I never saw.


----------

